# flash builder.



## paulfrottawa (Mar 13, 2013)

I found this open source program. Here: http://www.flashdevelop.org

Free*BSD* had this port f4l-0.2.1_6 but it won't run (it needs qt3).

 I have never tried porting software but I would like an opinion if this one is possible.


----------

